# Another Shot Of My Yao Seiko



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry seems to be the only watch I've been wearing recently. I'll try to take a few shots of some different watches soon. This was taken with the Olympus camedia digital camera I bought of Roy recently and a x4 macro lens - thanks Roy it's a cool camera


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll try again







, don't know what happened there


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Nice picture was it taken in a single spot light? Nice watch one of these is on my list but will have to wait a bit as I've over spent the watch buget !!!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That is a crisp, clean looking watch. Looks feckin* classy.









Well done Mr. Mekanic.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ta Stan.

Mike

AlexR has one for sale just like it for Â£110 (bargain) or he's happy to trade and he's cool to trade with. The photo was taken on a window sill in natural light, no spotlights used at all.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the reference Paul.

Great picture


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

The way the shadow is in the background it just looked like the round light from a spotlight.

I don't think Alex wants any more Russian watches and only have Poljot I would trade unless he wants a Junkers quartz chrono' alarm like Roy sells. Out right purchase is out of the question for a bit, pitty because that is a good price. How a bout Â£10 a week (so the wife dosen't notice) post it when I have made all the installments!!!!

MIKE...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mike

Why not email Alex and ask him? Nothing ventured nothing gained. It's a seriously classy watch









Alex

If Mike buys it, or you sort out a deal, do I get commission?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"The way the shadow is in the background it just looked like the round light from a spotlight."

This effect just seems to be a result of using the macro lens. I don't know if there's a way to reduce it or remove it. Not sure it's too bad a feature anyway as it frames the subject of the photo quite nicely


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

When you read this Alex, if it is of intrest contact me, we will split Pauls commision between us!!

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I thourght you done it by design, thats why I asked the question. Looks all right to me anyway.

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Have to post a reply,your catching me up again
















Not sure if I want another quartz,but a pic would be nice,Roy has not got them anymore has he?

You can have the Yao if you want it,and pay me when you have the cash,no rush?

Commision


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The effect that the macro lens is creating is called vignetting.

Basically, the objective lens (or its mode of attachment) of the supplementary lens is smaller than that of the the primary lens and is cutting off the corners.

Don't look too bad to me though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks great to me









I really need a digital camera.Spent my money on a new watch now














So many watches,no camera


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You'll have to bite the bullet and get a camera Alex, i want to see that Airman on Tan combo!

btw what are you doing up at 01:09am?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not sleeping









I know I need a camera,just no spare cash,the one on the sales forum would be ideal









May try a trade watches for camera post


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> vignetting.


 Thats the word, could I remember it last night, could I b****ks.

MIKE..


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Not sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watches do you have to trade Alex?

I'll probably have another Nikon Coolpix 5700 for sale soon.

5 megapixels, 8X optical zoom, one of the best available, ask Stan.

PM or email me if interested.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nothing I think you would have an interest in Neil.I have to sort through my stuff and see what I have that is not being used,but I would not hold out hope.

Let me know when you have the camera thuogh,I may have some cash by then


----------

